# rifle opinions needed



## tj shell (Sep 13, 2006)

i just purchased my first shotgun. i like it so much, that i wish to purchase a few more firearms. the gun i purchased is a short barrel supernova for home defense. instead of purchasing a longer barrel or another shotgun i want to buy a rifle. i don't know what i should get. there is more varience in rifles than shotguns. i want somthing i can hunt deer with, use at different range senerios, and put accessories on, only to the extent of a scope and round holders. if the money prooves too much for a high caliber gun of this sort, i will probably purchase a simple .22. in any case i need opinions. i really have no knowledge of rifels in the least.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Autoloader - Browning, Ruger, Remington
Lever - Marlin
Pump - Remington
Bolt 

I like Ruger m77's ,I also like Remington 700's you just have to go to the gun shop and find one that feels good to you. I would look for a rifle chambered in .243 Winchester. Also take a look at Savage rifles I hear nothing but good things about them. :sniper:


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Agreed. Can't go wrong with a Savage AccuTrigger. Also consider a Tikka, if you can obtain one at the right price.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Hum, a Centerfire Rifle that is capable of using for Hunting Whitetail Deer, at an affordable price. To me (and granted this is just my opinion) I would think that a Stevens Model 200 bolt action rifle would fill the bill. I used one of these chambered in .223 Remington last winter and was quite impressed with the Rifle for the $$$. I picked mine up at Sportsmans Warehouse for $259.00 plus tax. I added a used Nikon Buckmaster RifleScope and Mounts ($140.00) and still had a reasonablly price setup.

As per caliber you'll likely get as many different opinions as you get replies. Personally I probably would opt for something like a .243 Winchester. I am a huge fan of the .243 Winchester as it allows for light recoil yet good performance on Whitetail Deer. As an added bonnus it also doubles as a good varmint cartridge in the off season.

Another option would be the .308 Winchester. Again this cartridge is fairly mild in recoil (although it will produce more recoil than a .243), and would also work quite well (some would say much better) on Whitetails. A plus for the .308 is that low cost ammo can be obtained from commercial reloaders like Ultra Max Ammunition or Military Full Metal Jacket Practice Ammo can be found at a reasonable cost as well.

Yet another option would be the .223 Remington. Now this cartridge is about the least expensive to shoot, works great for Target Shooting and or Varmint Hunting, and in a pinch can be used to take Whitetail Deer (where legal, some states do not allow the use of calibers small that .243 for Deer Hunting). While I have taken several Whitetails in the past 40 years with a .223 it is not most peoples first choice. Using this cartridge requires the right bullet placed in exactly the right place to cleanly, humanely harvest a critter the size of a Whitetail Deer.

As for me personally I am also partial to the Ruger Model 77. In my opinion they are one of the best Centerfire Bolt Action Rifles available today. As per cartridge(s), I have two Ruger Model 77's, one is a .223 Remington that I use for Varmints and Coyotes and the other is a .243 Winchester that I use for Varmints, Coyotes and Whitetail Deer.

As I stated earlier I am sure you'll likely get about as many different opinions, options as you get replies to this post. The above is MY OPINIONS and should be taken as such.

Good luck in your quest.

Larry

PS you can type in Hunting, Target Shooting or the cartridge you are considering into Google and hit search. You'll likely come up with more reading that you have time to do.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you're just starting out you don't need anything real fancy. I would try one of these to begin with:http://www.snipercentral.com/tpg1.htm

It's a good beginers rifle. 8)


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

It doesn't really matter what you get because (like the rest of us) you've been bitten by the shootin' bug and as soon as you get that new rifle home you'll be thinking about the next rifle you want. I think you should decide on wether you want a deer rifle or a small game rifle first and then get it. By the way, all of the add-ons you put on whatever you get will more than likely end up comeing off as you get more into shooting. Good luck with you're next gun!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Jiffy, you lug that 20# beast up that hill in the background and see how fast it hit's the auction block when you get back!! And while you're saving the $5000, I'll buy a nice Winchester, put a Leupold on it and have enough left over to half-way pay for a trip to Africa or New Zealand.

TJ, a .22 is an excellent entry into rifle shooting. They make very little noise, recoil is non-existant, some of them are very accurate, and even match ammo is cheap. In a bolt action I'd look at a CZ, a Remington 504, or a Ruger 77/22. In semi-auto there are multiple variations of the Ruger 10/22, or T/C makes a very nice semi-auto as well.

If you are looking more along the lines of a centerfire rifle .223 is definately the way to start. Lots of cheap ammo available and you can get a rifle from almost every major manufacturer.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

SAVAGE!!!!!! In .308. If the weight doesn't bother you get the 10FP

  

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager, if I had the means of which to actually buy that weapon I would hire some dude to carry it up that hill for me. :lol: Hey check this out:http://www.unique-alpine.de/index2.html This is now my new "dream" weapon.....Someday, oh yes, it will be mine!!!

Tj, I concur that a .22 rimfire is probably your best bet to start with. Which one?? I'd go with a Ruger 10/22. Fairly cheap to begin with but you can really "trick" them out. Maybe Plainsman, Huntin1, or Longshot will post pictures of their rifles. I haven't seen Longshot's but I do believe he has one all fixed up. I have seen Plainsman's and Huntin1's and they are sssswwwweeeeettttt!! Good luck!! :beer:

Oh yeah, don't listen to Huntin1....he is bias as all hell!!! :wink: J/K


----------

